# Incra Mast-R-Lift-II-R vs Rockler Pro Lift?



## dbkyser (Dec 21, 2020)

I just purchased a Rockler High Pressure Laminate Router Table and have a Bosch Model #1617EVSPK router and thinking about getting a lift. I have never had a router lift, so prefer to not have to make a mistake and get something I regret.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the router forum, Db


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Welcome aboard. One thing you need to make sure of is that the opening is sized properly for the mounting plate that the lift will come with. I've seen several sizes on the plate opening. I can't speak to the Rockler lift but I have 2 Jess Em lifts which is who make the Incra lifts I believe. My table lift id a Mast-R-II and works great and allows a wide range of motors to be mounted. The lift in my table saw router table is the Rout-R-Lift II which works very well also. I would buy these again without hesitation.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

dbkyser said:


> I just purchased a Rockler High Pressure Laminate Router Table and have a Bosch Model #1617EVSPK router and thinking about getting a lift. I have never had a router lift, so prefer to not have to make a mistake and get something I regret.


So far so good on quality of tools. I'm sure you will decide on the right one.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I had the Rockler lift, but could not get it to stop slipping. The new owner said it works fine. Must have been me.

I replaced it with a Triton TRA001, 3.25 hp which has a built in lift. Cost here is about $270, in the range of the Incra lift, and with a much more powerful router as a bonus. I put my previous table mounted Bosch 1617 to work as a hand held. So with a pair of 1617s, I can change from one bit to the other without messing with the collet.

Give some thought to the Triton TRA001 rather that a lift. Many here are really pleased with it.


----------



## gdonham1 (Oct 31, 2011)

Rockler has changed thier table opening sizes over the years. I think jessum makes thier lifts. Jessum is a quality company. Just measure your opening. If it is smaller than a lift you want you can make it bigger, but if opening is bigger make sure you get right size lift plate size.


----------



## Bernie_72 (Jan 1, 2021)

gdonham1 said:


> Rockler has changed thier table opening sizes over the years. I think jessum makes thier lifts. Jessum is a quality company. Just measure your opening. If it is smaller than a lift you want you can make it bigger, but if opening is bigger make sure you get right size lift plate size.


I can't speak to the Rockler lift but I can speak to the Incra Mast-R-Lift-II as I own two of them. Incra's lift is made by Jessum. I used a friends Jessem lift a few years ago and fell in love with it. 

I ended up purchasing the Incra version of Jessum's Mast-R-Lift because their plate is about an inch smaller than Jessum's version. I believe the smaller Incra version is designed to fit in Rockler's opening. I had two Grizzly cast iron router tables and the smaller Incra plate fit the structure of the Grizzly tables better.

The Mast-R-Lift is easy to setup and install. Adjustments are easy to make and I've never had the locking lift mechanism slip.


----------

